# Leaf spring



## beenni

Vreo idee despre cum s-ar numi această piesă în română?
Pentru informaţii suplimentare, consultaţi vă rog pagina wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leaf_spring

Vă mulţumesc!
B


----------



## jazyk

Am găsit _arc în foi_ și _arc lamelar_ în acest dicționar. Nu am cunoștințele necesare pentru a judeca dacă sunt bune traduceri.


----------



## OldAvatar

Jazyk are dreptate, popular i se mai spune arc *cu *foi.


----------



## Reef Archer

Cred că-i poți spune *feder* sau *lambă* liniștit.
E clar că-i de proveniență nemțească la noi și chiar așa se spune _arcului în foi_.


----------



## OldAvatar

Reef Archer said:


> Cred că-i poți spune *feder* sau *lambă* liniștit.
> E clar că-i de proveniență nemțească la noi și chiar așa se spune _arcului în foi_.



_Federul _este cu totul altceva, în niciun caz nu este o foaie de arc și nici arcul în sine, fiind mai aproape de termenul de _ic _sau _pană_ și fiind folosit în îmbinări.


----------



## Reef Archer

Așa se pare. Scuze dacă am creat confuzii prea grave 

Totuși, atunci când sunt probleme cu suspensiile, toți oamenii pe care îi știu își schimbă la mașini *federele*.
E drept că se pronunță mai degrabă _fedăr_, _fedăre_, deci posibil să fie doar un regionalism cu etimologie germană.


----------



## OldAvatar

Reef Archer said:


> Așa se pare. Scuze dacă am creat confuzii prea grave
> 
> Totuși, atunci când sunt probleme cu suspensiile, toți oamenii pe care îi știu își schimbă la mașini *federele*.
> E drept că se pronunță mai degrabă _fedăr_, _fedăre_, deci posibil să fie doar un regionalism cu etimologie germană.



Într-adevăr, dacă traducem *feder *din germană, pe lângă celelalte circa alte 10 sensuri, cuvântul poate însemna _arc _și chiar unul cu foi. Ideea era dacă în limba română ar fi corectă utilizarea cuvântului cu semnificația _arc_. Aici, într-adevăr am ceva dubii, părându-mi mai mult un caz tipic de *false-friend *.

Weekend plăcut,
OA


----------



## beenni

Mulțumesc pentru lămuriri,
b


----------

